# Gerald Weber's tube amp DVD



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A friend gave ma a copy of this DVD, as he knows I'm learning about/interested in electronics and tube amps. 

I enjoyed watching it, learned a lot and found that it helped me to have quite a bit more confidence in realizing that I have been learning and retaining information. Nice to know that the old brain is still working...at least to some extent...LOL

I wondered what others thought about the DVD.

Also, does anyone know of a DVD that portrays the building of a simple tube amp from start to finish (while also explaining some theory and techniques)? Do they sell this type of DVD with any amp kits (for instance)? ....Just curious. It would seem like a good idea...Yes/No ?

Thanks

Dave

PS Mods...If this thread is in the wrong part of the forum, please feel free to move it. I wasn't sure where to post it.


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

First off let me admit that I am an electronics instructional information junkie, I have books and manuals all the way back to WW1, so as you can imagine I buy this stuff any time I become aware of it's existence. I have several videos and books written by Gerald Weber and I find his stuff generally informative and mostly accurate with the odd blooper. I pre-ordered his newest book/dvd combo about 4 months ago and although his web site claims the books and dvds have shipped I have yet to receive mine and so I can't comment on his recent offerings. Generally speaking Gerald makes an attempt to be informative but the more of his stuff you look at the more you realize he likes to re-hash information to pad the page count of his books and fill time in a video, this becomes annoying and redundant for those of us who buy all of the weber material but is more useful to those who may just buy one of his products.

So in the end you can't go wrong checking out what Gerald has to say but there is also better and worse tube amp books/videos out there to spend your money on.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Don.

Any DVD that you specifically recommend?

Is there a DVD that shows the building of a basic tube amp from scratch?

cheers

Dave


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm chewing my way through this book right now.

Guitar Amp Handbook

Really informative, written in plain english with an amp project at the end of it. I have two or three other amp books that I got lost with but I think I'll be able to get through them after this one. It's doesn't have a dvd so you'll have to actually read it the old fashioned way. :smile:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I was wondering how good the book was as well.
If you want some basic amp building technique videos check out some of the gabtone ones on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKu4HG2q-iQ

You can navigate to others from there, if that's the type of thing you are loing for.


----------



## Recycled Sound (Jun 26, 2010)

I would point out several YouTube videos on the point regarding learning about and how to troubleshoot tube amps. They are samples of a couple of DVDs aimed at beginners - Tube Amps 101 and MORE Tube Amps 101.

YouTube - MORE Tube Amps 101 - Draining Filter Caps - DVD on Repairs, maintenance and more!

YouTube - Tube Amps 101 repairs, maintenance and more


----------



## GuitarG. (Apr 1, 2010)

Geralds material is good if you want too get into basic trouble shooting and mods. What I find, also in alot of other books and videos by other authors, is that he does not get into technical details. I guess it really depends on how much you want too learn about tube amps. A book or video may suggest too change this component too a different value and the amp will sound a certain way. What it does not explain is WHY or WHAT makes it sound that way. There is no math or technical info involved explaining what is happening, or more specifically theory.
I do recommend this type of stuff for guitar players looking too learn basic mods and have a basic understanding of how an amp works. If you want too learn more about the math and details of values and so on with what's going on in an amp I would recommend books by Kevin O'Conner. However I find his books too be aimed at people who already have some understanding of electronics. It's not geared for beginners. Also find a copy of Radiotron 4th edition, a must have for tube enthusiasts.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Speaking of Gerald WEBER, here he talk about safety and the importance of discharging the capacitors ... 
YouTube - Kendrick Amp guy electrocutes himself in demo video


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i had this dvd- it was stored on a hard drive that died. i intended to recover it, but in a moment of feverish activity i tore it apart for the magnets i used in my pickup polarity experiment. was a good dvd, lots of good info there. however, im more of a "learn by doing" kinda guy- for this a book is much handier for reference purposes. i watched the whole dvd several times, and though i cant say i didnt learn anything, because i did, a lot of info was going either right through my head without sticking, or going right over my head altogether.


----------

